# GOTHENBURG | Karlatornet | 245m | 804ft | 73 fl | U/C



## petoria

by SOM









A new skyscraper in gothenburg. Proposed by the building company sefa.

Link in swedish
http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.1940747-nordens-hogsta-hus-planeras-till-hisingen



















The vision is made by Okidoki Arkitekter



> The five proposals were presented earlier today. They are all of varying height (202-231 m) and floor count (60-70). A winner will be picked June 17th.
> 
> Proposal 1 - "Ursa" - 214 m:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal 2 - "Svall" - 231 m:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal 3 - "Glasklart" - 202,1 m:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal 4 - "Polstjärnan" - 230 m:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal 5 - "Kyssen" - 215 m:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Numbered after the order of which they were submitted to the jury.)
> 
> Press release (in Swedish):
> Fem spännande förslag på Sveriges nya Skyskrapa
> 
> High-res images:
> http://www.mynewsdesk.com/se/sefa/latest_media
> 
> Image album:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/DqUjw


----------



## KlausDiggy

Congratulations to Gothenburg:cheers:

Here I have a page of all the skyscrapers in Europe (UC, TO, Comp.)
Skyscraper in Europe


----------



## bozenBDJ

Gothenburg can into the skyscraper race ! :banana:  .


----------



## dj4life

The design is not revealed yet as the competion will start later. There are plans to construct an iconic tower (like Turning Torso) and some of the famous architects will be invited to take part in the competition.

Go, Göteborg!


----------



## dj4life

BTW, the title of the tower is: KARLAVAGNSTORNET.


----------



## petoria

dj4life said:


> BTW, the title of the tower is: KARLAVAGNSTORNET.


how do i change it?


----------



## dj4life

Views that people will see from the skyscraper:





































More pictures: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.1946529-bilder-dronaren-visar-hur-utsikten-kan-bli.

There are plans for further development of the area of the Lindholmen Science Park, where the tower will be built.


----------



## dj4life

More aerial pictures (same series):





































More pictures: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.1946529-bilder-dronaren-visar-hur-utsikten-kan-bli.


----------



## KillerZavatar

petoria said:


> how do i change it?


you can't but you can ask for the name change here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=747422


----------



## Dylan Leblanc

Map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=716&lat=57.7096039940&lng=11.9399929047&t=k


----------



## dj4life

*Paticipants of the architecture competition*

It is now know which *five* architecture companies will be competing for the right to develop the project of the next tallest skyscraper in Scandinavia: *Ian Simpson Architects* (USA), *Manuelle Gautrand Architects* (France), *S.O.M* (England), *Wingårdhs Arkitektkontor* (Sweden) and *Zaha Hadid Architects* (England) will submit their proposals. (These are the finalists of the previously announced tour of the architecture competition. Almost 50 applications from the architecture companies from whole the world were received by the end of the deadline.)
Firstly, all the proposals (annonymously) will be submitted by the 14th of May 2014 and the winning project will be announced on 18th of June 2014.


----------



## dj4life

Here is the complete list of the architecture companies/teams (about 50 in total) that took part in the first stage of the architectural competition. The five finalists are marked in bold. 
Firstly, all the proposals (annonymously) will be submitted by the 14th of May 2014 and the winning project will be announced on *18th of June 2014*.

*Lista på samtliga bidrag
Företag/Team*

UFO/PLP ARCHITECTURE, England
ARRHOV FRICK, Sverige
*MANUELLE GAUTRAND ARCHITECTURE / EQUATOR, Frankrike / Sverige*
SAUERBRUCH HUTTON, Tyskland
*IAN SIMPSON ARCHITECTS, England*
MAD ARCHITECTS, Kina
VERA ARKITEKTER, Sverige
THAM & VIDEGÅRD ARKITEKTER, Sverige
ABAKO / HARIRI PONTARINI ARCHITECTS / ERA, Canada / Sverige
ARCHITECTS SEARCH, Holland
UN STUDIO / SEMRÉN & MÅNSSON, Holland / Sverige
BURO OLE SCHEEREN / BORNSTEIN LYCKEFORS, Kina / Sverige
DORTE MANDRUP ARKITEKTER, Danmark
XAVEER DE GEYTER ARCHITECTEN BUREAU/, Belgien / Sverige
CONTEKTON ARCHITECTS
HENN / SANDELLSANDBERG, Tyskland / Sverige
EGG ARKITEKTER, Norge
BOLLES + WILSON / 2BK ARKITEKTER / UNIT, Tyskland / Sverige
*ZAHA HADID ARCHITECTS, England*
KERSTEN GEERS DAVID VAN SEVEREN / 51N4E /SPRIDD, Belgien / Sverige
JOHANNES NORLANDER ARKITEKTUR /
OKIDOKI ARKITEKTER, Sverige
BENTHEM CROUWEL, Holland
BIG ARKITEKTER, Danmark
BAKKALA, Irland
SOUTO DE MOURA, Portugal
GRIMSHAW ARCHITECTS, England
BERG / C.F. MÖLLER ARCHITECTS, Danmark / Sverige
BAUMSCHLAGER EBERLE / KROOK & TJÄDER, Österike / Sverige
COOKFOX / WHITE ARKITEKTER, USA / Sverige
MAISON EDOUARD FRANCOIS / WHITE ARKITEKTER Frankrike / Sverige
OMA, Holland
T.R. HAMZA & YEANG / KANOZI ARKITEKTER, Malaysia / Sverige
*SOM - SKIDMORE OWINGS & MERRILL / ENTASIS, England / Danmark*
MVRDV / BSK ARKITEKTER, Holland / Sverige
NIELS TORP ARKITEKTER, Norge
KPF - KOHN PEDERSEN FOX / KUB ARCHITECTURE, England / Sverige
EG ARCHITECTS, Sverige
CHINA ARCHITECTURAL DESIGN GROUP / FOJAB, Kina / Sverige
ALA ARCHITECTS/ A+D, Finland/Sverige
PS ARKITEKTUR, Sverige
HENNING LARSEN ARCHITECTS, Danmark
GENSLER / SWECO, England / Sverige
DINELLJOHANSSON / ROSENBERGS ARKITEKTER, Sverige
JUUL / FROST ARKITEKTER, Danmark
SNÖHÄTTA ,Norge
ROSENBERGS ARKITEKTER, Sverige
COOP HIMMELBLAU, Österike
HOK INTERNATIONAL / APERTO / VIDA, USA / Sverige
AREP VILLE / TERRELL, Frankrike
FX FOWLE ARCHITECTS, USA
3XN, Danmark
AKJ ARCHITECTI, Slovenien
NYRÉNS ARKITEKTKONTOR / JDS ARCHITECTS, Belgien / Sverige
SCHMIDT HAMMER LASSEN, Danmark
VANDKUNSTEN, Danmark
*WINGÅRDHS ARKITEKTKONTOR, Sverige*
NADAAA ARCHITECTS, USA.

Source: http://www.byggvarlden.se/nyheter/byggprojekt/stort-intresse-svensk-skyskrapa (in Swedish).


----------



## dj4life

Could someone, please, change the name of the tower to "*Karlavagnstornet*"? Thank you.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Another lone tower like Turning Torso?


----------



## petoria

> De fem arkitektförslagen har presenterats:
> 
> https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=104&artikel=5872939
> http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.2383435-nordens-hogsta-hus-har-ar-forslagen
> 
> Husen är mellan 60-70 våningar och 202,1-231 m höga.
> 
> De tävlande teamen:
> 
> * Manuelle Gautrand Architects (Frankrike/Sverige)
> * Ian Simpson Architects (Storbritannien)
> * SOM (USA/Storbritannien/Danmark)
> * Wingårdhs Arkitektkontor (Sverige)
> * Zaha Hadid Architects (Storbritannien)
> 
> Bilder, sorterade efter höjd
> 
> 1. Svall, 231 meter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Polstjärnan, 230 m:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Kyssen, 215 meter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Ursa, 214 meter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Glasklart, 202,1 m:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Album med bilder:
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/DqUjw


from local thread


----------



## tonbenron

*Additional info and pics*

The five proposals were presented earlier today. They are all of varying height (202-231 m) and floor count (60-70). A winner will be picked June 17th.

Proposal 1 - "Ursa" - 214 m:









Proposal 2 - "Svall" - 231 m:









Proposal 3 - "Glasklart" - 202,1 m:









Proposal 4 - "Polstjärnan" - 230 m:









Proposal 5 - "Kyssen" - 215 m:








(Numbered after the order of which they were submitted to the jury.)

Press release (in Swedish):
http://www.serneke.se/om-serneke/nyheter-och-press/nyheter/karlavagnstornet/

High-res images:
http://www.mynewsdesk.com/se/sefa/latest_media

Image album:
https://imgur.com/a/DqUjw


----------



## dj4life

All-in-one:



















Source


----------



## KlausDiggy

I find the designs of Svall and Kyssen best. 
The of Polstjärnan looks also good. The others look too boxy.


----------



## GoSatta

Polstjärnan all the way! looks stunning!


----------



## dj4life

*Polstjärnan (230 m.)*

Some more visualisations:




























Source: https://imgur.com/a/DqUjw#Gj801nM.

:drool:


----------



## dj4life

Another picture with the winning proposal 'Polstjärnan' by S.O.M. (USA):


----------



## Italiano95

Shouldn't the thread title be changed to 230m+ then? :cheers:

And "Polstjärnan" instead of karlavagnstornet?


----------



## datoriprogram

So awesome. I really liked Svall as well. Imagine having both.


----------



## dj4life

*230m Polestar Tower to act as a catalyst for future development in Gothenburg*



> Skidmore, Owings & Merrill (SOM) with Copenhagen architects Entasis, and COWI Denmark and COWI Sweden have been announced as winners of an international design competition to conceptualise the tallest building in the Nordic region. The winning design for the Polestar Tower reaches 230m in height.
> 
> The competition was initiated by contractor SERNEKE and the City of Gothenburg to generate a residential-led mixed-use skyscraper that would act as a catalyst for future development in the area of Lindholmen. The successful design incorporates flats, loft-style apartments and duplexes with each unit benefiting from its own private balcony.
> 
> These residential units will be supported by a lounge, gym and roof deck to be shared by all residents, alongside a public restaurant and observation deck. The skyscraper takes inspiration from ‘ribbons blowing in the wind’ and will be blended into the district with a wider masterplan that integrates ‘a new cluster of taller structures’ to provide context.
> 
> A jury comment on the selection of a winner reads: “[This is] an identity-building proposal that takes a smart overall grip on both the skyscraper and urban environment. The proposal integrates the local environment into a whole that allows for a vibrant urban environment. The skyscraper’s distinct identity adds character and vitality to Lindholmen and will be Gothenburg’s new landmark and pride.”
> 
> In addition to the main competition proposal, SOM has created plans for a landscaped ring which connects important sites within Gothenburg in light of the city’s 400th anniversary in 2021. This scheme also includes the creation of a new park through the realignment of Lindholmsallén.
> 
> Kent Jackson, Design Director at SOM said: “We are very excited to have won this prestigious competition and will be pleased to deliver a great design and city district for the people of Gothenburg.”


worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## dj4life

Italiano95 said:


> Shouldn't the thread title be changed to 230m+ then? :cheers:
> 
> And "Polstjärnan" instead of karlavagnstornet?


Wasn't "Polstjärnan" just a name of the proposal? The proposed height is 230 m., however it may be increased to 250 m. (according to Serneke).


----------



## Eric Offereins

awesome. They picked the best design.


----------



## Italiano95

dj4life said:


> Wasn't "Polstjärnan" just a name of the proposal? The proposed height is 230 m., however it may be increased to 250 m. (according to Serneke).


Yea, the name of the propsal who won! And as I wrote before it should stand 230m+ which indicates that it might get higher than 230m! :cheers:


----------



## dj4life

3 to 5 highrises may be built nearby the 230+ m. tall Polstjärnan. Source: http://entasis.dk/2662.


----------



## dinkie

Malmo started with the spiral design, and Gothenburg is taking it further. Well done Sweden on your trendsetting architecture.


----------



## dinkie

No doubt a certain Mid-Eastern town will follow suit with an over-the-top rip off.


----------



## dj4life

SOM, Skidmore, Owings & Merill


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

Any news on this Amazing project?


----------



## dj4life

INFERNAL ELF said:


> Any news on this Amazing project?


The project is in the phase of detailed planning.


----------



## dj4life

dinkie said:


> No doubt a certain Mid-Eastern town will follow suit with an over-the-top rip off.


Melbourne, Australia wins the race of using a similar design now.


----------



## Papps

Thanks for your contribution on our local Melbourne thread dj4life. 
As I have mentioned, the SOM / Entasis / COWI design proposed for Gothenburg is much superior in every way to what has been proposed for our town.... 
Your project design is simply beautiful! Congratulations!
The Melbourne City Council are not very pleased with this design, and we can all tell why. I believe that it is a very poor re-interpretation of the SOM / Entasis /COWI proposal.
To share with your fellow Swedish forumers.....


----------



## dj4life

It seems that Zaha Hadid architects re-mastered their proposal "Svall" to "Grace on Coronation" that is proposed for Brisbane (Australia):










Sources: Article 1 ,Article 2



tonbenron said:


> The five proposals were presented earlier today. They are all of varying height (202-231 m) and floor count (60-70). A winner will be picked June 17th.
> 
> Proposal 2 - "Svall" - 231 m:


----------



## dj4life

An area of 13 000 sq. m. is now reserved for the skyscraper and the adjacent buildings.

*Klart för marken till skyskrapa*

kay: :banana:


----------



## dj4life

Fantastic news! The project is *approved*! New height: 265 m., 75 floors. Start of construction: autumn 2016.

Source: *Göteborgs skrapa får grönt ljus*

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## lowenmeister

Will this become the EUs second tallest building? The shard highest occupied floor is 245m up or something,maybe this will have an even taller occupied floor.


----------



## dj4life

lowenmeister said:


> Will this become the EUs second tallest building? The shard highest occupied floor is 245m up or something,maybe this will have an even taller occupied floor.


Yes, you are absolutely right.  It should be no.2 by height (in meters) and no.1 by the number of occupied floors.


----------



## EaglesnButterflies

Some news that I havn't posted in this thread. 

(google translate)


> COWI constructs the foundation for Karlavagnsplatsen
> 
> Published: Wed, 2015-09-23 09: 25
> Commissioned by Serneke
> Karlavagnsplatsen will become a dynamic urban area of ​​Gothenburg which, among other things, include the Nordic region's tallest building. The aim of the site is to create a dense and attractive mixed use district with apartments, offices, shops, restaurants, medical center, school and more. COWI has been commissioned by Serneke to construct the foundation and parking garage for Karlavagnsplatsen.
> 
> The square at Karlavagnsplatsen at Lindholmen in Gothenburg, will get a single building under ground with garage and installation spaces in two levels. In addition to the Nordic region's tallest building the area will consist of various blocks of buildings up to 32 floors.
> 
> In 2014 COWI, together with architectural firms Entasis and Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP (SOM) was part of the winning team in the architectural competition for Karlavagnsplatsen. The purpose of the competition was to develop a masterplan for a multi-block area containing high-rise buildings with a skyscraper as a landmark that would be at least 200 meters high, thus making it the Nordic region's tallest building. The tower is now planned to be 266 meters high and has been named Karlatornet.
> 
> COWI has now been commissioned by Serneke to project application stage for foundation, basement and terrace / street joists of the area on two levels. The surface of the basement is in each level almost 30 000 square meters.
> 
> - This is a complex and interesting project where our expertise and many years of combined experience comes in handy, says Magnus Nilber, chief at The Department of Building Technology in Gothenburg for COWI.
> 
> However, it is not COWI that will project planning of the skyscraper Karlatornet. That prestigious task has gone to the VKB, which then construct towers, cellar under the tower and foundation for the tower, in collaboration with Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP (SOM).


----------



## dj4life

A larger version of one of the visualisations:









Source


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

I know most of you like this building but I just can't "learn" to like it. That twist in the center just does not work for me. But still, having such a tall tower in such a small city will be awesome.


----------



## plarsson95

New video posted on Serneke's YouTube page. Shows the view of Gothenburg from the tower.

youtu.be/i7fLv5OVr-Q

Cant post proper link because number of posts -.-


----------



## dj4life

plarsson95 said:


> New video posted on Serneke's YouTube page. Shows the view of Gothenburg from the tower.
> 
> youtu.be/i7fLv5OVr-Q
> 
> Cant post proper link because number of posts -.-


Let me help you with that:






Välkommen!/Welcome to the forum! :cheers:


----------



## dj4life

The planners and the innitiator of the project go for the most ambitious plan: *82 floors and 312 meters* which will make it the highest tower in whole the EU by any means of measurement. Karlatornet will be supported by highrises of 40, 35, 27, 16-18 floors. The construction should start no later 2017. :banana:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ that's pretty awesome!


----------



## EaglesnButterflies

Here is a recent public presentation at "Älvrummet", a public arena run by the city, for the development of the city. They have lunch presentations on a regular basis(but one can drop in at other times as well, during opening hours), and this time it was for Karlavagnsplatsen and the tower. The developer(Serneke Group), the city architect and planers involved in this project talks about the project and does a Q&A. 

It is in Swedish. But at 13:00 one can see the plan layout for this particular area. 


> Published December 2 2015
> Karlavagnsplatsen development at Lindholmen means that our city continues to grow north of the Gota River. From here you will also be able to see the whole of Gothenburg from a point. Northern Europe's highest building, Karlatornet, will be built and this is enabled on Hisingen, in time for the city's 400th anniversary in 2021.
> 
> Karlavagnsplatsen will be developed with high density, proximity of housing, businesses and services which will contribute to a new and exciting urbanity on Hisingen. The area has great potential to become an attractive part of Gothenburg and the goal is a sustainable and vibrant neighborhood.
> 
> During the lunch the people involved in the development talks about the area's future design and the complex planning.
> Location and time:
> Älvrummet, Gothenburg, between 12:15 to 12:45 on December 2nd


----------



## plarsson95

dj4life said:


> The planners and the innitiator of the project go for the most ambitious plan: *82 floors and 312 meters* which will make it the highest tower in whole the EU by any means of measurement. Karlatornet will be supported by highrises of 40, 35, 27, 16-18 floors. The construction should start no later 2017. :banana:


Where did you get this information from? I can't seem to find anything about it. 312m would be absolutely incredible! :nuts: But I also feel that pushing the height will also increase the resentment against it... No matter the final height, i'm still in love with this project


----------



## dj4life

plarsson95 said:


> Where did you get this information from? I can't seem to find anything about it. 312m would be absolutely incredible! :nuts: But I also feel that pushing the height will also increase the resentment against it... No matter the final height, i'm still in love with this project


Please, see the video posted above (from minute 13:00) or read the local thread for more information.  There were some speculations about such height earlier.


----------



## dj4life

A few new visualisations of the Karlavagnsplatsen area from serneke.se:









Source









Source









Source


----------



## erbse

^ Looks very vital and urban. Cozy. Even though rather modernist in architecture, it got alternating and differentiated facades and urban life ingrained. The renders help a lot, of course.

Congrat Göteborg, also for the tower! How likely is it at this point it will actually *get built*?


----------



## EaglesnButterflies

erbse said:


> ^ Looks very vital and urban. Cozy. Even though rather modernist in architecture, it got alternating and differentiated facades and urban life ingrained. The renders help a lot, of course.
> 
> Congrat Göteborg, also for the tower! How likely is it at this point it will actually *get built*?


I can't say there is much speaking against it. Price per m2 in new built houses, is around 50-60 KSEK in locations like this now. The supply side has been lagging behind since the 90s in Sweden, there is a great need of new housing units on the market. Total cost for Turning Torso in Malmö was around 1,9 bn SEK. 

Same goes for office space(and hotels) really, particularly in Gothenburg, where vacancy rates in new modern office buildings is the lowest in the Nordic Region. 










The planing process in this country is bloody slow though, this will probably be out on "samråd" before the new year, which takes about 2-3 months, then you got about 4 more steps before you can actually start the construction, so I would guess that construction is likely to start around Q4 2016 or Q1 2017. 

The city and the planing office has seen a real turnaround in the attitude towards higher buildings, there are several taller buildings in the pipeline, so thats not an issue either. 

Ola Serneke is a doer and go-getter, he gets stuff done and he is passionate about this project(plans to grab one of the penthouses up top for himself). 

There is the conservative nimbys(grumpy old men, and the odd treehugging lady), but at best, all they can really hope for is to delay the construction. *Not* stop it.


----------



## Tupac96

when will construction start?


----------



## Boombastic

cannot wait to see it


----------



## plarsson95

SERNEKE has sent out a new newsletter about Karlatornet! Some interesting things:
- The height is confirmed at 266m. (Which we already knew).
- The sale of the apartments will begin spring/summer 2016!

Its amazing to see this project advance forward 

www.anpdm.com/newsletterweb/434A51437341465A4178494759/42415A4670454B5E467648455B4071


----------



## 3ba3pa

!!Kyssen!! amazing!


----------



## EaglesnButterflies

The project is coming along, Serneke sold the building rights for 300 apartment units.



> *2015-12-30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serneke sell building rights for rental apartments in the new district Karlastaden at Lindholmen in Gothenburg for SEK 150 million to property manager Robert Dickson's foundation. In connection with the deal a contract was signed on construction works of the project of just over SEK 300 million.
> 
> The sales of building rights of approximately 21 000 square meters is the second property transaction in a short time for Serneke in the new district Karlastaden. The district, developed by Serneke, is a condensed mixed city of around ten blocks containing 2,000 homes, hotels, offices, retail and services. In the construction works that Serneke will perform includes approximately 300 units of rental apartments. Robert Dickson's Foundation gain access to the property immediately.
> 
> - We are extremely pleased to sell the development rights to Robert Dickson's foundation, they are one of the few property owners who focus on just owning and managing rental properties. The sale ensures that approximately 300 rental units are included in the upwards of 2,000 homes planned in the new district, says Ola Serneke, CEO Serneke Group.
> 
> Robert Dickson's Foundation has since 1850 specialized in renting out apartments that are primarily intended for people with low incomes. The foundation owns and manages over 1,000 residential apartments in the city of Gothenburg.
> 
> - Cooperation with Serneke is another step in our long-term work. The Foundation is very pleased that the agreement is complete. The agreement creates the opportunity for more rental flats at reasonable rents in Gothenburg which is rare in the current market situation, says Mikael Jansson, President Robert Dickson's foundation.
> 
> The project also includes a social commitment, which means that 5 to 10 unemployed young people will be employed during the construction phase as apprentices, later after completion of apprenticeship they will have the option to seek permanent employment. Moreover, the young people are given the opportunity to gain access to their own apartment by the Foundation after completing their education.





> *2015-12-21*
> 
> Serneke has sold a property at Karlastaden in Gothenburg to Hemsö, for SEK 96 million. In connection with the transaction they also signed an agreement for the construction of the health and education house to be built on the site. Serneke will take responsibility for everything from design to the finished building, a contract that is worth approximately SEK 300 million.
> 
> The new district Karlastaden at Lindholmen in Gothenburg is being developed by Serneke and will become a dense mixed city consisting of about ten blocks with up to 2,000 homes, hotels, offices, retail and services. Karlastaden is most famous for its future skyscraper, The Karla Tower which will be developed by The Serneke Group. The Health and education house is an important part of the site and the property will primarily house tenants in health care and education. The property has an additional leasable area of ​​approximately 12,000 square meters, the project is expected to begin in the autumn in 2016.
> 
> - We have seen considerable interest from both companies, private individuals, businesses and investors to be part of Karlastaden. Hemsö is a long-term owner and manager of community properties which makes us feel very satisfied that they become owners of this property. The district will become an area with a higher population density than most innercity districts in Europe and the content will be something peculiar, says Ola Serneke, CEO Serneke Group.
> 
> - Gothenburg is an expansive city with interesting plans for the future. We at Hemsö are delighted to be part of this development, says Hemsö CEO Per Berggren.
> 
> Hemsö gains access to the property immediately. Newsec has been the seller's advisor in the transaction.


----------



## RémonM

Exellent tower, and even better street level design. A thing i think many projects nowadays are missing. What i can see from the renders, is that it not only makes a bold statement on the skyline, but also has impact to streetlife.


----------



## Ekumenopolis

This tower will be as sexy as it gets.


----------



## EaglesnButterflies

The planning documents should be available for the public on the 3rd of feb. There will also be architecture competitions for the 2 tallest highrises. Construction of the tower is probably going to start Q2, I would guess, given how the process is.


----------



## dj4life

Do you mean Q2 of 2017 or this year? Wow, the fact that there will a few more competitions means, the area has potential to be even more cool.


----------



## simondk

Amazing stuff!


----------



## EaglesnButterflies

dj4life said:


> Do you mean Q2 of 2017 or this year? Wow, the fact that there will a few more competitions means, the area has potential to be even more cool.


No,typo, meant Q3. haha

But, thats me being a little bit of an optimist, it all depends on the sale process obviously. But the plans should have legal backing by Q3.


----------



## Alex12

EaglesnButterflies said:


> No,typo, meant Q3. haha
> 
> But, thats me being a little bit of an optimist, it all depends on the sale process obviously. But the plans should have legal backing by Q3.


Sweden is Sweden. Construction will probably start in 10 years or so.

Tired of all swedish bureaucracy. Some money under the table and we could start tomorrow.


----------



## EaglesnButterflies

Alex12 said:


> Sweden is Sweden. Construction will probably start in 10 years or so.
> 
> Tired of all swedish bureaucracy. Some money under the table and we could start tomorrow.


hehe, yeah it can be tiresome!

But at most, if the nimbys get involved(which is far from certain, since it's not a nimby dense area), I would say a year after the process is done. 

Samråd starts 3rd of feb and lasts until the 15th of march. After the samråd, a samråds document is produced, Then, you have the "granskningsprocess", which lasts for about 3 weeks, this is when people have to submit their writen opinions on the final draft, then it's about 2 more weeks before the process is done. 

So, it should be done around the end of April/start of may. Thats when construction can begin, but it's not likely that they are ready that early, since it takes some time to get started, so Q3, seems likely.

Here is a pdf of the planning documents

http://www4.goteborg.se/prod/intraservice/namndhandlingar/SamrumPortal.nsf/B8FD50A10D76FE8AC1257F3A004561C9/$File/02%20Planbeskrivning.pdf?OpenElement


----------



## PJ_Gbg

According to the planning document, the earliest start is Q1, 2017. I personally think that is too optimistic... but who knows?


----------



## plarsson95

New YouTube video from Serneke! Here are some screenshots  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upmBvIN4zOQ


----------



## dj4life

A re-post of the comment from the local thread with the new visualisations:



Krm500 said:


> 266 meters, 72 floors. And some new pictures.
> 
> Se insidan av stans högsta skryskrapa


Thank you very much for Krm! kay:


----------



## TomorrowAB

*GOTEBORG | Karlatornet | 266m | 873ft | 64 fl | Pro*

Karlatornet, a new landmark in Scandinavia, by Skidmore, Owings & Merrill.

Imagine a place that no one has ever experienced. 30, 50 or 266 meters above the city. Where you wake up to the most spectacular view over the harbour of Gothenburg. Here you will find top-modern apartments of the highest quality. There is something for everyone. Apartments for singles, couples and large families. Mingle on the roof-top terrace, hang out in the hotel bar or step right out into the busy street life to find shopping, restaurants in the new urban district of Gothenburg. Welcome up to Karlatornet!


The tower is a unique building designed by the renowned architectural practice of Skidmore, Owings & Merrill, which has designed some of the highest buildings in the world.

Karlatornet will become part of the new district being built at Lindholmen. The tower will be completed in 2019 and the whole of the new district – with its 10 blocks of residential, office and retail space – will be ready in time for Gothenburg’s 400th anniversary in 2021. Ultramodern apartments are being created here for singles and couples, and for families large and small. The aim is to create a brand new modern district full of life.

Images by www.tmrw.se


----------



## Kanakas

WOW! looks pretty good, hopefully Goteborg gets designs of this magnitude for the rest of the district :yes: 
Congrats!


----------



## Eric Offereins

Great! That is a very cool design. Also well thought of at street level.


----------



## droneriot

Haven't I seen that design before?


----------



## dj4life

A few more visualisations:

The future Karlastaden district (inc. Karlatornet tower)









Source

Karlatornet and other well-known SOM projects









Source


----------



## ILTarantino

This thread should be closed. There is already another discussion regarding this tower...


----------



## erbse

^ What are you even talking about? This is the only thread about Karlatornet in the global forum.

Anyway, I'm excited for this tower. After Lakhta Tower, it'll be #2 on the Baltic Sea coast. Exciting times and a boom building up for this region that almost seemed to become slowly forgotten (on the global stage at least)!


----------



## ILTarantino

^^
Until yesterday evening there was another thread in this section: GOTHENBURG | Karlatornet | 265m | 75fl | App
That's what I'm talking about.
EDIT: I have just found out that the two threads have been incorporated.


----------



## HD

This could be an instant landmark for Göteborg, like the Turning Torso was for Malmö.


----------



## lowenmeister

erbse said:


> ^ What are you even talking about? This is the only thread about Karlatornet in the global forum.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited for this tower. After Lakhta Tower, it'll be #2 on the Baltic Sea coast. Exciting times and a boom building up for this region that almost seemed to become slowly forgotten (on the global stage at least)!


Gothenburg is not located on the baltic coast,it would however be the tallest or one of the tallest building on the european atlantic coast(depending if you count London as a coastal or inland city).


----------



## erbse

Well through my Southern Baltic lense, the Kattegat still belongs to the Baltic realm.
I definitely don't perceive it as being part of the Atlantic/North Sea. Swedes might feel different about it.

Anyway, it'll definitely be among the most impressive coastal towers in Europe. I'd like to see actual skyline clusters along some metropolis/bigger city waterfronts on European coasts become a reality, like Petersburg, Gothenburg, Malmö, Copenhagen, Oslo, Helsinki, the Baltic capitals, Gdynia/Gdansk, Bilbao, Marseille, Le Havre, Porto, The Hague, Calais, Brighton, Burgas, Kiel, Bremerhaven, Rostock... There's plenty of options.


----------



## Ingenioren




----------



## 2G2R

*Nice project*! Quite high for your city but you can be proud of it! I hope this is the first of several others in the future in your town. Is Europe at the begining of a skyscrapers wave? At last!


----------



## PJ_Gbg

2G2R said:


> *Nice project*! ... I hope this is the first of several others in the future in your town. ...


To some extent it is, 100 meters has been kind of a roof for the higher builds and very few above 70 meters. But there has been a dramatic change, as in the rest of the world I guess, the last years. 

We are not talking skyscrapers above 200 meters (except for Karlatornet) but rather 8-10 buildings above 100 meters in the coming 5-10 years. Currently two office buildings in the 110-130 meter range are under construction and prep work for another 100 meter high building is due this autumn. 

There are plans for a cluster of 4-5 higher buildings close to the historical center, see picture below, but it is unclear if those plans will be approved without reducing the heights.


----------



## PJ_Gbg

A new video showing the status per last week. The first 2-3 levels of the core has been cast, a small but important step forward since it means that the build now is above ground level.


----------



## linum

Will be the tallest in Sweden! Yay!


----------



## Westbay Rabbit

It finaly start to show some progress.
20190812_191507 by Ovidiu Costici, auf Flickr


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Are there any tall buidings planned for the surrounding area?
Great to see this building on the rise!! ☺


----------



## PJ_Gbg

LinkD-2ME said:


> Are there any tall buidings planned for the surrounding area?


The plans allows a number of higher buildings in direct proximity to Karlatornet, and they call the complete area for "Karlastaden" (stad = city). The second two highest are planned (and allowed) to be 130 and 150 meters high. In Karlatornet there will be a hotel and apartments, whereas the other towers are planned to be a mix of apartment and offices.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Thanks for the info.... ^☺


----------



## 2G2R

i follow this project since 6 months now and i'm still exciting each time a see a new post here on the forum or youtube. To me, this project is one of the best if we consider the style and the size of the city. I hope that will show the way for others mid-size city in EU (like my city for exemple).


----------



## A Chicagoan

Wow! I'm excited to see a new skyscraper for Sweden!


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

This thing is actually rising now. Pretty exciting.


----------



## CrappyPlatypus




----------



## CrappyPlatypus

New update from Matthew on Youtube. Things are progressing well, international investors are now onboard.


----------



## CrappyPlatypus




----------



## CrappyPlatypus




----------



## PJ_Gbg

For those of you wanting to get more info, you can also use this site:
https://karla.st/

A picture from the site shows the progress in a pedagogical way (text in Swedish but I think you understand... core on 5th floor):


----------



## CrappyPlatypus




----------



## CrappyPlatypus




----------



## TropoMJ

Thank you so much for posting these so regularly - it's a really great way to follow the Karlatornet project. The tower is coming along beautifully.


----------



## CrappyPlatypus




----------



## kanye

June 22 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## towerpower123

Was it just the Coronavirus that slowed this down or is it having financial difficulties? It looks like it added one floor since the video 4-5 months before.


----------



## Ingenioren

Yeah it was on hold for a period, construction started again after a deal was reached but it wasn't finalized before the pandemic.


----------



## kanye

November 13 by documenting_hisingen

still on hold


----------



## madmax1982

No alternative reduced height project ?


----------



## LinkD-2ME

I was looking forward to this tower. I'm hoping this tower will re-start at its orginal height.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Oh, man, this is now on hold? I was really looking forward to such an amazing and unique project that will finally give Gothenburg a real skyline! 


I really really hope this project is finished as intended.


----------



## matthias23

it would had been one of my favorit European skyscrapers ......


----------



## Ingenioren

Construction will resume in a few weeks according to developer


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Really happy to hear that construction of this beautiful tower will resume soon ☺


----------



## EaglesnButterflies

The deal is now official. *Balder* is a local real estate company(HQ in Gothenburg) and one of the largest real estate companies in Sweden, in total they own real estate for around 15 billion euros, Erik Selin, CEO and main owner is generally considered to be one of, if not the most influential dude on the swedish market.

*About Balder*
Balder owns, manages and develops residential and commercial properties and hotels in Sweden, Denmark, Norway, Finland, United Kingdom and Germany.
Balder creates attractive and safe areas for people to live in and where new business can be developed. By having our own personnel in each location, we are always close to our tenants. In all of our locations, we want to be a committed, creative and long-term partner - regardless of whether you are a shareholder, business partner or tenant.



*Serneke secures financing for Karlatornet in a structural transaction with Balder









Serneke secures financing for Karlatornet in a structural transaction with Balder


On December 17, 2020, Serneke and Fastighets AB Balder (“Balder”) have entered into a share




news.cision.com




*


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

construction will resume immediately. Should be moved to U/C.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀


----------



## Eric Offereins

CrappyPlatypus said:


> construction will resume immediately. Should be moved to U/C.


That would be great news.


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

So this is U/C again. No longer on hold.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Looking forward to this fantastic tower grow. ☺☺☺


----------



## madmax1982

Cool news.


----------



## matthias23

thank god!
It´s one of my favorit projects in europe right now


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Is that a slip form concrete pour? If so, this will rise quickly. That method relies on a continuous pour, meaning that once they have started, they cannot stop. Not without a whole lot of hullaballoo at least, so presumably they haven't started without making sure they could complete the process.


----------



## Ingenioren

No they been rising the core only slightly higher than the skeleton since it started.


----------



## Ecopolisia

So freaking wonerful, both in design/shape, facade look AND facade quality. Such a eye-candy you're, AND an enviously good for you, Sweden, Gothenburg/Götenborg ,that's for sure😅😌😁😉🤘👌🌈


----------



## spartannl

Having visited Turning Torso twice when on holidays in Sweden, immediately putting it on #1 on my list of favorite skyscrapers, it now has a strong contender for that position. An amazing design on a perfectly situated plot. Glad to read the construction has resumed! Will hence follow this thread with more than average interest. Greetings from The Hague!


----------



## Nemo

Nice design, and like Turning Torso, this is the second Swedish tower without the context of a skyline. They are absolute stand-alones and I wonder if this will be the next trend in Scandinania which is a poor region when it comes to highrise building. Denmark has a similar plan for a mega-tower in what is essentially a village. In that respect Gothenborg, its size and it's surrounding area will be better suited for this tower. Very interesting project and we'll see how it will work out.


----------



## madmax1982

Danish project is over


----------



## EaglesnButterflies

Nemo said:


> Nice design, and like Turning Torso, this is the second Swedish tower without the context of a skyline. They are absolute stand-alones and I wonder if this will be the next trend in Scandinania which is a poor region when it comes to highrise building. Denmark has a similar plan for a mega-tower in what is essentially a village. In that respect Gothenborg, its size and it's surrounding area will be better suited for this tower. Very interesting project and we'll see how it will work out.


Its stand-alone as far as the height goes, but the detailed plan for the area Serneke owns allows for more buildings, none can be close to the height of Karlatornet though, but it includes 3 taller buildings, 27, 36 and 43 floors.

Hopefully there can be a continuation with more highrises north of the area Serneke owns, there is room for it, no detailed plans going on right now though, unless one includes the plans Volvo Group(not the cars, its a different company) has for their area, but thats even further north across Lundbyleden, that plan allows for a couple of highrises, maximum height above 0 is 140 meters, no residential projects though, they want to make room for 5000-6000 more workplaces. But sandwiched inbetween Volvo and Sernkes project areas is a farily large low density area which houses for example a filmstudio and nightclub.

And just for the record I don't really like to see nightlife and for example filmstudios being "priced out" of their locations and pushed away, but thats how it goes.

One of the buildings in that area in the picture below.









*Nightclub*

Performer: Connection
Event: Genesis Halloween Project 2016
Date: 2016-10-29
Genre: UK Psytrance / Fullon
Crowd: over 2000 ppl
Sound(system): Funktion-One


----------



## kanye

February 27 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

From today. poor quality but hey


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

Frippeman said:


> *As early discussions about the pace, now Serneke confirms:*
> The extensive work with the outrigger floors means that they take significantly longer to complete than other floors. Until July, therefore, the tower will grow by four floors, to grow by one floor a week at the end of the summer.
> 
> Serneke facebook swedish:
> Det omfattande arbetet med utriggarvåningarna gör att de tar betydligt längre tid att slutföra än övriga våningsplan. Fram till juli kommer därför tornet växa med fyra våningar, för att i slutet av sommaren växa med en våning i veckan.
> 
> Clip from the installations of the steal nodes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karlatornets stålnoder kommer på plats | Karlatornet får extra stabilitet 🏗️ De kanske mest komplexa delarna i betongarbetet på Karlatornet handlar om det vi kallar utriggarvåningarna. De syftar... | By Serneke | Facebook
> 
> 
> 14 тыс. views, 234 likes, 4 loves, 7 comments, 29 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Serneke: Karlatornet får extra stabilitet 🏗️ De kanske mest komplexa delarna i betongarbetet på Karlatornet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch


----------



## kanye

March 06 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## kanye

March 13 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## LinkD-2ME

This is one of my favourite skyscraper in Europe being built.


----------



## spartannl

Count me in (from NL)


----------



## A Chicagoan

spartannl said:


> Count me in (from NL)


Oh so that's why your username is spartannl!


----------



## Frippeman

It is not just one tower


----------



## kanye

March 20 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

Matthew-Sweden said:


> Got some new pictures from yesterday.
> View attachment 1194249
> View attachment 1194250
> View attachment 1194251
> View attachment 1194252
> View attachment 1194253


----------



## kanye

March 27 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## kanye

April 04 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

Frippeman said:


> *If you wonder why it seems to have been a stop at floor 12. Here is the answer.
> Karlatornet har fått extra stabilitet | Serneke
> 
> View attachment 1325940
> *


----------



## spartannl

^


----------



## kanye

April 10 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

From today


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

may 1st


----------



## kanye

May 07 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

may 14th


----------



## kanye

May 25 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## kanye

May 30 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## kanye

June 13 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## kanye

June 19 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## Eric Offereins

SO good to see this one rise. It is such a great project in so may ways.


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

July 1st


----------



## kanye

July 06 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## Frippeman

Btw Deal is signed for another 3 highrise buildings in Karlastaden next to Karlatornet. Among those the one which is called Lynx to the left of Karlatornet. Businesses at floor 1-6 and apartments at floor 7-17 and another one called Virgo up to 27 floors.








Källa: Fastighetssverige.se

Read more:
Balder in i nytt Serneke-JV för Karlastaden


----------



## EaglesnButterflies

I think one is Callisto, which will be 7 floors, so not really a highrise, but good stuff nonetheless.

Pressrelease in english.






Pressmeddelande







www.di.se





_Serneke and Fastighets AB Balder are forming a joint venture development company to continue their collaboration in the Karlastaden district. The joint venture company will develop three buildings in the district, comprising a total 45,000 square meters GFA and approximately 450 apartments. 

[...]








_


----------



## Frippeman

EaglesnButterflies said:


> I think one is Callisto, which will be 7 floors, so not really a highrise, but good stuff nonetheless.
> 
> Pressrelease in english.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressmeddelande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.di.se
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Serneke and Fastighets AB Balder are forming a joint venture development company to continue their collaboration in the Karlastaden district. The joint venture company will develop three buildings in the district, comprising a total 45,000 square meters GFA and approximately 450 apartments.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Lynx 10-17 floors and Virgo 27 floors. Lynx is the one seen on their picture and you can also see Callisto 7 and Virgo 27. 










MORE CONSTRUCTIONS
The area Capella is under construction. Tosito in cooperation with Serneke. On of the building will be 17 floors.
Capella will be the first one completed in Karlastaden - around spring time 2023 
Read more about the apartments on their webpage
















Källa: Tosito.se


----------



## kanye

July 18 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## Frippeman

*First parts of the facade mounted*


----------



## Frippeman

More facade. Less and smaller glass parties on the south side facing the street. More glass on the west side. At least on first floor, (which actually is two). 2021-07-21


----------



## kanye

July 23 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

February 7


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

February 8


----------



## Tomas.K

I borrow a picture from Skyscrapercity's other thread on Karlatornet.


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

February 14


----------



## Tomas.K

Two screenshots from Got Doc's video on Youtube. Comparatively large image size, the two images seem to take a while to load:


----------



## kanye

February 20 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## kanye

February 26 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

March 7


----------



## Frippeman

New chapter in Karlstaden (Virgo):

Three architects have been selected to give their suggestions on how the 27-storey Virgo house should be designed.

The parallel assignment will be completed in the spring of 2022. After the final presentations in May
the assessment group, which consists of representatives from Serneke, the city of Gothenburg and one
external architect, will meet to review the proposals and designate the proposal that is best placed to
further processed for building permits and implementation.
The Virgo district will contain approximately 200 apartments and a number of premises and is expected to stand
ready for occupancy in 2026.

source: serneke.se


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

March 12


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

march 16


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

March 30


----------



## kanye

April 15 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## Frippeman

*New chapter in Karlastaden - Auriga 36 floors
Confirmed in a press release today:*
(taken from the press release)

*Serneke och Fastighets AB Balder *continues its joint development in Karlastaden. The parties have agreed to jointly develop the Auriga district, which will be the third tallest residential building in Gothenburg with a height of approximately 125 meters.

The building, named Auriga, will have 36 floors, cover approximately 48,000 square meters and, in addition to approximately 400 apartments, will also house office space as well as shops and restaurants on the ground floor. According to the plan, it will be the third tallest building in the district and thus also the third tallest residential building in Gothenburg.

Press release


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

April 30


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

May 9


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

Progress as of may 6


----------



## A Chicagoan

Looks like they've reached the twist!


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

A Chicagoan said:


> Looks like they've reached the twist!


They have! They've built around 6 of the 19 twisting floors. After that there's 15 floors to go to reach full height.


----------



## Frippeman

A Chicagoan said:


> Looks like they've reached the twist!


You can see the start of the twist in this picture

Beginning of the twist is clearly seen here


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

may 15


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

may 16


----------



## KillerZavatar

saw this post on reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/KitchenConfidential/comments/uoar0s

apparently they lifted a food truck up onto the construction site to celebrate some milestone.


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

may 19. The twist is quite visible now.


----------



## A Chicagoan

@kanye Are there any more updates from that documenting_hisingen dude? Would love to see what this looks like from that angle now.


----------



## kenamour

a picture taken on may 17


----------



## kenamour

Update May 26


----------



## Yellow Fever

Link to the photo please, thanks.


----------



## kenamour

Yellow Fever said:


> Link to the photo please, thanks.


The link





Karlatornet i Karlastaden


Följ bygget av karlatornet och karlastaden på lindholmen i göteborg




karla.st


----------



## Yellow Fever

Great, thanks!


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

June 3. Two more twisty floors visible


----------



## kenamour

Karlatornet i Karlastaden


Följ bygget av karlatornet och karlastaden på lindholmen i göteborg




karla.st


----------



## kanye

June 04 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

June 7


----------



## Tomas.K




----------



## kanye

June 12 by documenting_hisingen


----------



## kenamour

June 12













Karlatornet i Karlastaden


Följ bygget av karlatornet och karlastaden på lindholmen i göteborg




karla.st


----------



## Hoogfriesland

Insane tall building for an European midsizes city (and the type of buildings in the nearby area). I love the design and the contrast.


----------



## Zaz965

I would call Karlatornet a turning torso 2.0


----------



## Tomas.K

Preliminary design for the building next to Karlatornet.


----------



## kenamour

June 14













Karlatornet i Karlastaden


Följ bygget av karlatornet och karlastaden på lindholmen i göteborg




karla.st


----------

